

Star Trek's tricorder comes to life - zrgiu_
http://www.tricorderproject.org

======
blahedo
Love it, but wasn't the software tricorder app shut down by CBS on the basis
of trademark infringement? How on earth will this project survive that?

~~~
bullseye
The tricorder app was apparently shut down because CBS claimed it infringed
upon their graphical interface, not because of the name itself. The app has
since been relaunched.

<http://code.google.com/p/moonblink/wiki/Tricorder>

~~~
ja27
I can't find it in the market. Looks like it's dead again. I guess all the
source code is there.

I've missed that app. The LCARS interface was neat but just showing off the
sensor capabilities to people, especially kids, was great.

------
jakeonthemove
Pretty cool, but I always imagined it would be easier to build a "tricorder
dock" for smartphones (with drivers for the new sensors and the necessary
software/apps) - there's a lot more you could do with it, as well...

~~~
nkassis
Yeah I think that trying to emulate the design of the TNG tricorder might be
limiting in a way and probably isn't the best design for a mass produced
version.

This guy needs to start a company and develop the idea. Even if it's just a
package of easy to get sensors (as opposed to the advanced sensors in the show
version) it's still cool enough to be an awesome gift for Christmas.

I think YC should proactively recruit this guy for the next round ;p

------
greggman
It's very cool though it feels like I'd rather have some dongle with censors
to plug into my smartphone than yet another device.

~~~
jakeonthemove
That's exactly what I was thinking :-)...

------
nemo1618
Oftentimes I find myself wondering what temperature it is outside and
instinctively glancing at my watch...this seems like a great solution. I
remember having a "Tricorder" program for my Palm Pilot but all it did was
make Star Trek sounds, lol.

Sure, a smartphone add-on would be cool, but as the developer says, this
device intended to be used by inquisitive children, not the kind of people who
own smartphones.

I hope he can start producing these more efficiently soon; I wouldn't think
twice before laying down a decent amount of money to have one of my own.

~~~
greggman
Most of my friends' kids all have iPod Touches. I expect that trend to
continue to increase so something for the more generic handheld devices seem
like they'd get into the hands of a lot more children.

------
sciurus
There's a video at <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3sHTKrGdKI>

~~~
ctchocula
Thanks for sharing. I was really excited by the website, but there's nothing
like seeing the device in action.

------
schiffern
Actual technology that will bring about "tricorder-like" sensing:
[http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/Science-Fiction-
News.asp?NewsN...](http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/Science-Fiction-
News.asp?NewsNum=568)

Hyperspectral imaging also introduces the possibility of identifying all the
objects in a scene. Terahertz waves can even "look through walls" of most
material. Heck, we can do that with simple radio waves and enough computing
power.[1] The only thing keeping that bench-top from being miniaturized into a
handheld device are further electronic miniaturization and a phased array
software antenna.

[1] [http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/ll-seeing-through-
walls-1...](http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/ll-seeing-through-
walls-1018.html)

------
krg
I guess I didn't realize that a device with all these capabilities was within
reach. This is brilliant. Looks like a very fun project to build, too.

------
noxn
I want this. I would carry it everywhere.

~~~
moylan
i'd keep it in my bag next to my towel. :-)

but it would be really useful. have used the metal detector in the android
tricorder app to find metal in places where we were planning to drill.

if somebody builds them in bulk the price will come down. even an expensive
version will sell to geeks, nerds and hackers.

------
gcb
Great! now i will be sure those stainless steel trinkets i buy online are
actually aluminum.

